# What to pack in the babys diaper bag for hospital?



## Becca19

Just wondering what everyone recommends packing in the diaper bag for the hospital when the baby is first born, I'm not packing yet but just want to start making a list.


----------



## Sophiiie

i've packed...

- newborn vests
- newborn sleepsuits (with press studs to make them easier to put on)
- nappies
- cotton wool
- muslin squares
- outfit for going home
- scratch mitts
- hats
- baby blanket

xx


----------



## Youngling

Make sure u take lots of vests and sleepsuits. I made the mistake of only taking a few each and ran out before the morning as he kept being sick and his sick was bloody
xx


----------



## Sophiiie

Youngling said:


> Make sure u take lots of vests and sleepsuits. I made the mistake of only taking a few each and ran out before the morning as he kept being sick and his sick was bloody
> xx

thanks.. i'm off to pack a few more :haha: x


----------



## Youngling

Sophiiie said:


> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> Make sure u take lots of vests and sleepsuits. I made the mistake of only taking a few each and ran out before the morning as he kept being sick and his sick was bloody
> xx
> 
> thanks.. i'm off to pack a few more :haha: xClick to expand...

Lol, Id say take atleast 5. It does depend how long u r in there for but i was in over night and 3 definatly wasnt enough
xx


----------



## baby.moo

Bring a lot of changes of onesies and sleepies. I needed like 4 pairs of clothes in 2 days lol changing diapers didn't come very easy for me at first especially since I was in pain after. You'll also want to bring hats, socks, burp rags, blankets, mittens.. and the hospital should provide the rest for you.


----------



## AriannasMama

It all depends on what your hospital provides for the baby during your stay, mine provides diapers/wipes/clothing during my stay, so all I need to bring is a coming home outfit, a blanket, and her car seat, lol. Easy for me . What everyone else has listed is good, if you have a boppy pillow or other breastfeeding pillow bring that along too!


----------



## abbSTAR

I've packed,
Five sleepsuits and vest (various sizes)
bottles just incase
nappies
nappy sacks+wipes muslin cloth
multiple bibs, a hat and scratch mitts
blanket umm nappy cream, cotton wool a special newborn dummy just incase
and ofcourse a car seat not that I litterally packed it :haha:
and that's about it so far I can think of, as it's his changing bag it may not be necessary at birth but atleast it's in there:)


----------



## AriannasMama

oh and remember to bring your baby book!!


----------



## MissMamma

I found this and although i'm sure you could manage without some of the stuff i found it a funny read. https://captainhambone.typepad.com/.../10/the_great_big_h/comments/page/2/#comments Also the other peoples comments are quite useful..xx


----------

